# Sardinia? Mallorca? Elba? etc.?



## Conan (Apr 22, 2014)

I'd like to go to one of the European islands for a week or two. The object would be good, clean beaches and local color and culture. We would prefer mid-June if we can count on daytime temps at least 30C / 85F; if that's not possible then early July (not interested in the August craziness).

Preferably a timeshare stay, since I have plenty of weeks to exchange.

[For comparison, we've enjoyed our trips to Crete and other Greek islands, the Algarve of Portugal, and the French and Italian Rivieras.]

Any suggestions?


----------



## Pompey Family (Apr 23, 2014)

Any particular reason why the temperature has to be at least 30c? You won't achieve those temperatures in June anywhere and probably not even early July, most places will be in the mid 20's which is perfect especially in the sun and if you're wandering around exploring you certainly won't want to be doing it in 30+ heat.

If you're really set on those temperatures then I'd suggest the Canary Islands, plenty of timeshare options there but not as serene as Sardinia or Corsica for example. The temperatures in July will be hovering around the 30 mark.


----------



## Conan (Apr 23, 2014)

I'd settle for 28 but for us beach includes swimming, and 25 doesn't cut it.
Is Sardinia warmer than the Balearics?

Anyway, that aside, how do they compare?


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 23, 2014)

Sardinia would be warmer than the Balearics. Even today the Executive Palace is in Palma (Mallorca) for the King/President of Spain to go in Summer to escape the brutal Summer heat of Madrid.


----------



## Pompey Family (Apr 23, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> Sardinia would be warmer than the Balearics. Even today the Executive Palace is in Palma (Mallorca) for the King/President of Spain to go in Summer to escape the brutal Summer heat of Madrid.



There's nothing in it between them really. Pretty much all the Mediterranean islands are going to be similar in temperature.



			
				Conan said:
			
		

> I'd settle for 28 but for us beach includes swimming, and 25 doesn't cut it.
> Is Sardinia warmer than the Balearics?
> 
> Anyway, that aside, how do they compare?



The Mediterranean sea is going to be cool in June and July averaging around 20oC or 24oC around some of the Greek islands. August and September are the best times for swimming in the sea. Ultimately it depends on what you're used to, I've ventured into the Solent in May but if you're used to the water off Florida's gulf coast for example then the Med in July is going to be cold in comparison.

In terms of comparison Mallorca and Sardinia are very different. Sardinia has a reputation for some of the best beaches in Europe and has some fantastic scenery. It is less developed and far less geared for tourism than Mallorca and it is more expensive. Sardinia is primarily a holiday destination for Italians whilst Mallorca attracts a more diverse European clientele. Mallorca offers the whole spectrum of accomodation and destinations from the tacky, fish and chips and Sky Sports brigade to exclusive five star resorts. Mallorca has more to offer in terms of things to see and do whilst Sardinia is a much more relaxed and serene affair. You will also find more timeshare options in Mallorca than you would Sardinia.

Corsica is the French equivalent of Sardinia only more mountainous.

Sicily would be a good option if you wanted Italy and with better food than Sardinia.

Ibiza is similar to Mallorca but with an undisputed reputation as a party island. The east coast is a lot more laid back and is popular with families and those seeking a more relaxed holiday. San Antonio is simply somewhere to be avoided at all costs whilst Ibiza Town is decidedly more upmarket, pleasant and gay friendly.

You may want to consider Turkey or Cyprus as you're more likely to experience 30oC in June or if you're feeling adventurous enough the Lebanese or Israeli coast, currently it's 34oC in Eilat which is a popular resort on the south coast of Israel plus you'd also be swimming in the Gulf of Arabia which is warmer than the Med.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Conan, seems we both really like islands!

I've been to both Sardinia and Mallorca, and as already expressed, they are totally different. The areas of Sardinia with timeshares is pretty gorgeous physically, esp Arzachena where we were - good hiking around some amazing rock formations and gorgeous beach areas - but mostly it's a purpose-built resort (originally for the rich and famous), with little of old Europe, 'til you go back to prehistoric and then there are some sights. Our trip was either May or June and swimming was pleasant. We exchanged thru RCI into Hotel Residence Porto Piccolo where our unit had stunning water views in every direction and it was very satisfactory. The color of the water there was the most beautiful I have ever seen, aside from a trip to Croatia. Biggest downside and the reason I wouldn't return: you have to drive quite a distance from the resort areas to reach actual towns with old architecture and history.

Mallorca on the other hand has plenty of that. And you could island-hop to Ibiza or Menorca, neither of which I've been to but have considered both. (RCI doesn't have anything in Menorca, but DAE sometimes does and I believe II does.) My RCI exchange on Mallorca was to Cala Pi Club which I loved. Some of our meals in Palma de Mallorca were some of the best I've ever had. We saw a lot of the island in a week, but not all of it, and I'd consider going back. Our trip was in May and the water was absolutely freezing, I went swimming once - for a few minutes which was all I could stand.

We spent 3 nights at a b&b on Sicily, in Taormina. I'd absolutely go back to Sicily, good advice from Pompey Family on that, except for lack of many exchange options. This followed our exchange to Malta, which is very different from all of the above. There are fascinating prehistory and historical sights, and Europeans do go there for beach and sun, tho that wouldn't compel me.


----------



## Conan (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks all.  I'm thinking now of Sardinia in early July and Mallorca in early September, in successive years.  The problem with early September is it's the best time for so many places, e.g. Hawaii, Greece, Portugal. (And the problem with June-July is they're the best months to stay home!)

Of course as an obsessive TUGger my vacation calendar is full for 2014 and 2015, so we're still at the talking stage here. 

P.S. Speaking of European islands, we've island-hopped in the Canaries (I liked Lanzarote the best; it's somewhat like Big Island Hawaii). And Sicily (Tindari to Taormina to Syracusa; our base was the coastal town of Giardini Naxos). And Madeira! And Crete/Santorini/Paros!


----------



## Linda74 (May 14, 2014)

*Malta*

Malta is also a very interesting island with timeshare availability.


----------

